# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  "Të krihem në sytë e tu"

## riza2008

DËSHIROJ

Dua të krihem në dy sytë e tu të bukur
Dhe flokët ti ndaj me vizë në mes.
Pastaj mbi qepallë të të qëndroj si flutur
Të vij si breshër e të shkoj si vesë.

Dua të zhytem në sytë e tu të bukur,
Si notari në thellësitë e detit të kaltër,
Ndoshta gjej Zotin në strofkë të strukur
Dhe tia them hapur: nuk jam i ashpër.

Më mirë të lahem tek dy sytë e tu të bukur,
Ashtu lakuriq siç më ka lindur nëna,
Kështu asgjë nuk kemi për tër të humbur,
Shuamë vullkanin që më djeg nga brenda.

Buzëqeshjen ta mbjell para syve të bukur,
Pastaj , eh, le të këputem në mes,
Patjetër,do ndihem i lumtur,
Pastaj nuk ka rëndësi në rroj,apo vdes.

----------


## riza2008

NËSE MË KUPTON.....

Kaq e bukur,kurrë s'më je dukur
Dhe pse sytë e mi të shohin shpesh.
Ç'far ka ndodhur!Pse jam kaq i lumtur?!...
Sa të shoh,qesh e buzëqesh.

Në se më kupton po ndjehem mirë
Dhe pres ledhatimet që ti ndjej.
Eh,ç'far kënaqësi , ç'far dëshirë.....
Shprehin sytë e zinj që sa po vlej.

Në se për një çast po ndodhem vetëm.
Endërroj për ty e kjo s'është pak.
Syri,shpirti,zemra aty mbetën
Dhe dy buzkat presin në merak.

Ndosht sot jam dehur nga shikimi,
Për këtë besomë si për në Zotë.
Kaq i bukur më duket verbimi
Sa vetë tradhëria fare kotë.

----------


## riza2008

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja kështu .....


Ja kështu moj zemër qënka jeta,
Si fillim me shpirt,përkëdheli.
Krejt pa pritur nis e tatëpjeta,
S'dihet kush jam unë e kush je ti.

Dhe vetë jeta lodhet nga të mirat
Kthehet në një foshnjë që vetëm qan.
Ato puthje lidhen në zinxhira
Vet' premtimi humb në oqean.

S'di ç'tu bësh tekave të jetës,
Ajo shpesh mohon ç'far të mëson.
Ti beso tek shpirti të vërtetës,
Ku vetë dashuria mbretëron

----------


## landi45

po ca u be ketu floketore haaa


shume e lezetshme

----------


## riza2008

Përshëndetje landi45!Ju faleminderit per pjesmarrjen.Eshte kenaqesi kur krihesh ne syte e nje vajze ka stil te veçante.Ky eshte nje titull poetik qe une dua te paraqes tek dashamiresit dhe lexuesit e F/Sh dhe mbesoj se ky do jete dhe titulli i vellimit te katert me poezi qe e kam drejt mbylljes.Respekte

----------


## Agim Metbala

> DËSHIROJ…
> 
> Dua të krihem në dy sytë e tu të bukur
> Dhe flokët t’i ndaj me vizë në mes.
> *Pastaj mbi qepallë të të qëndroj si flutur
> Të vij si breshër e të shkoj si vesë.*
> 
> Dua të zhytem në sytë e tu të bukur,
> Si notari në thellësitë e detit të kaltër,
> ...


*
Poet i nderuar Riza ÇATO,
Ju përgëzoj për hapjen e temës - vëllimit poetik të ri, nuk dyshoj aspak se adhuruesit e fjalës së bukur, do t'i shijojnë e kënaqin shpirtin mes vargjeve të Juaja...
Dy vargjet e potencuar, jashtëzakonisht të qëlluara, me forcë të madhe figurative...
Përshëndetje i nderuar!*

----------


## riza2008

> *
> Poet i nderuar Riza ÇATO,
> Ju përgëzoj për hapjen e temës - vëllimit poetik të ri, nuk dyshoj aspak se adhuruesit e fjalës së bukur, do t'i shijojnë e kënaqin shpirtin mes vargjeve të Juaja...
> Dy vargjet e potencuar, jashtëzakonisht të qëlluara, me forcë të madhe figurative...
> Përshëndetje i nderuar!*


Z.Metbala!Vellimin poetik:"Të krihem në sytë e tu" tashme ka ardhur ne fundin e tij dhe jam gati per ta botuar.Une vertet e hapa kete teme me te njejtin titull,por shume pak do postoj nga vellimi per t'ja lene vendin pas daljes nga shtypshkronja.Tani kete teme do ta mbaj me krijime te çastit.Ju falemderoj ju dhe gjith dashamiresit e poezise.Respekte mik i nderuar.

----------


## mondishall

Udhe te mbare temes se re dhe suksese librit te ri.

----------


## shigjeta

I bashkohem urimit te Mondishall...
Suksese!

----------


## pranvera bica

> NËSE MË KUPTON.....
> 
> Kaq e bukur,kurrë s'më je dukur
> Dhe pse sytë e mi të shohin shpesh.
> Ç'far ka ndodhur!Pse jam kaq i lumtur?!...
> Sa të shoh,qesh e buzëqesh.
> 
> Në se më kupton po ndjehem mirë
> Dhe pres ledhatimet që ti ndjej.
> ...




E po  c'te them tjeter pervec se sukseseve ne majat me te larta dhe dicka tjeter....

 Mori e bukur e meritun 

 C'me sjell nder  mend  motn' [ motet] e shkuar!?

----------


## Rebele

Bukur, sidomos poezia e pare. Urime, Riza. Te pershendes.

----------


## riza2008

> Udhe te mbare temes se re dhe suksese librit te ri.



Pershendetje Mondi!Faleminderit per urimin dhe une ju uroj  juve shendet dhe krijimtari te vazhdueshme.

----------


## riza2008

> I bashkohem urimit te Mondishall...
> Suksese!


Faleminderit shigjeta per urimin dhe pjesmarrjen ne temen time.Eshte vertet privilegj.Respekte.......

----------


## riza2008

> E po  c'te them tjeter pervec se sukseseve ne majat me te larta dhe dicka tjeter....
> 
>  Mori e bukur e meritun 
> 
>  C'me sjell nder  mend  motn' [ motet] e shkuar!?



Pranvera! Ju falenderoj per pjesmarrjen dhe mendimet qe jepni.Respekte

----------


## Noku Ymeri

> NËSE MË KUPTON.....
> 
> Kaq e bukur,kurrë s'më je dukur
> Dhe pse sytë e mi të shohin shpesh.
> Ç'far ka ndodhur!Pse jam kaq i lumtur?!...
> Sa të shoh,qesh e buzëqesh.
> 
> Në se më kupton po ndjehem mirë
> Dhe pres ledhatimet që ti ndjej.
> ...


shume te bukura keto vargje sidomos "nese me kupton"
pergezime riza!

----------


## riza2008

> Bukur, sidomos poezia e pare. Urime, Riza. Te pershendes.


Faleminderit Rebele,per pjesmarrjen dhe per deshirat qe shprehni.Gjithashtu dhe une ju pershendes me respekt.

----------


## riza2008

> shume te bukura keto vargje sidomos "nese me kupton"
> pergezime riza!


Noku Ymeri,ju falenderoj per pjesmarrjen dhe per vleresimin.Jeni i respektuar nga ana ime.

----------


## KUJTIM CAMI

> DËSHIROJ
> 
> Dua të krihem në dy sytë e tu të bukur
> Dhe flokët ti ndaj me vizë në mes.
> Pastaj mbi qepallë të të qëndroj si flutur
> Të vij si breshër e të shkoj si vesë.
> Dua të zhytem në sytë e tu të bukur,
> Si notari në thellësitë e detit të kaltër,
> Ndoshta gjej Zotin në strofkë të strukur
> ...




*Pershendetje mik riza!
Si gjithnje keni forcen e duhur, dhe mua s'me mbetet gje tjeter vec ti uroj UDHE TE MBARE vellimit te ri.*

*Vecova kete varg sepse....................
Ti nuk ke ardhur si bresher por si orteku .
Dhe per te ikur nuk ke sepse poezite e tua jane te bukura dhe nuk ikin.*

----------


## riza2008

U habita krejt i tëri... 



Kur të pash zambak i bardhë,
Si një ngjalë rrëshqet mbi fjalë.

Dredha,dredha fije flokut,
Si një re mbi krah të zogut.

Syçkat yje në mesnatë,
Ah i ziu ,plasa vapë.

Ato harqe,ato buzë,
Ti puth të bëhem tërkuzë.

M'u fshik buza,u drodh qimja,
M'u duk bota si e imja.

Rripa,rripa përmbi supe,
Mbi dy kodra ,mbi dy lugje.

U habita krej i tëri,
Nga një vetull fije përi.

Ç'bukuri të ka falë Zoti,
Si s'kullota, motë-moti

----------


## e panjohura

> DËSHIROJ
> 
> Dua të krihem në dy sytë e tu të bukur
> Dhe flokët ti ndaj me vizë në mes.
> Pastaj mbi qepallë të të qëndroj si flutur
> Të vij si breshër e të shkoj si vesë.
> 
> Dua të zhytem në sytë e tu të bukur,
> Si notari në thellësitë e detit të kaltër,
> ...


Ne vend te komentit!*

Nëse kërkon syt e saj që të krihesh
Mos u bezdis nëse s'të shërbejn si pasqyrë
Janë shterr të shkretit nga lotët
Në ta nuk do gjesh vetëveten në asnjë menyrë!

Të zhytesh në syt e saj nuk mundesh
Ka shterr ai det i kthjellët si loti
Lotët që rrjedhin pa ndal si krua
Mundesh vetëm nga larg me i shiqua!

E nëse don që të lahesh 
Nën qepallat e saj futu nganjëherë
Është një lum i pashterrshem loti i saj
I lagur do mbetesh përherë!

Buzqeshjen nuk do ja shohësh fare
I ka humb ajo ndjenjë ka mot
E përlotur lindi dhe mbeti
Të lutem mos e mundo kot!
*

----------

